# Some Advice



## Wozzer (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm in need of some advice. With this being the first computer that I have built, I want to make sure that every component will work together. I have a budget of £500 and i'm planning on getting the components from ebuyer.com

Below are some specs that I quickly drew together. Could you possible tell me both the good and the bad.

============================
EV Black Mid Tower Gaming Case with Massive 14cm Front Fan - No PSU 

Hi-Power Black 900W Modular 13.5cm Fan PSU - 4x PCI-E, 20+4pin, 6x 

Crucial 2GB Kit (2x1GB) DDR2 800MHz/PC2-6400 Memory Non-ECC Unbuffered CL6 Lifetime Warranty 

Seagate ST3320620AS 320GB Hard Drive SATAII 7200RPM 16MB Cache

Extra Value Gold 750W Silent PSU - 12cm Fan, 20+4pin, 2x SATA, 1x PCI-E 

ASUS 8800GTS 512MB DDR3 Dual DVI HDCP HDTV out PCI-E Graphics Card 

Gigabyte GA-P31-DS3L iP31 Socket 775 8 channel audio ATX Motherboard 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 Stepping (2.4GHz 1066MHz) Socket 775 L2 8MB Cache (2x4MB (4MB per core pair) Retail Boxed Processor 
============================

Now - So far, I have two slight problems. I was told that the PSU I have listed isnt really needed. Is that true, or should I stick with it ?

One other problem is the graphics card. Although I have listed the 8800GTS 512mb, I am considering buying the: 9600 GT 1GB.

I am planning on building this PC for gaming and other various software such as Photoshop & dreamweaver.

Any thoughts and ideas. Sorry its a long topic. 

Thanks in advance,

James


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 30, 2008)

You only need 1 PSU, and you have two listed, so that isn't necessary, I don't know the prices on the ones you have listed, but I haven't heard of either company, and haven't seen anyone recommend either, I would say don't bother with either of them, especially since you won't be running much.  I don't see a DVD drive in there, so might want to pick one up, and I have linked to a better PSU.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/131052


----------



## Wozzer (Jun 30, 2008)

My fault - Yes, I did put in two PSU's by mistake. If you had the chance, what would you upgrade to it. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 30, 2008)

Here is a PC I have specced up.. its exactely the same as the one you had listed, but has in my opinion a better case & harddrive and is cheaper in total:

*Gigabyte GA-P31-DS3L Intel P31* (Socket 775) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard  £39.99
(£46.99)  £39.99
(*£46.99) *
*Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB SATA-II 16MB Cache* - OEM (WD3200AAKS)  £38.99
(£45.81)  £38.99
*(£45.81)* 
*OCZ 2GB* (2x1GB) PC2-6400C4 Dual Channel Platinum Revision 2 XTC Series DDR2 (OCZ2P800R22GK)  £29.99
(£35.24)  £29.99
*(£35.24) *
*Antec NSK 6580 Super Midi Tower Case* - 430W Earth Watts PSU  £57.99
(£68.14)  £57.99
*(£68.14)* 
*Asus GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB* GDDR3 HDTV/Dual DVI (PCI-Express) - Retail  £119.99
(£140.99)  £119.99
*(£140.99) *
* Intel Core 2 Quad Pro Q6600* "Energy Efficient SLACR 95W Edition" 2.40GHz (1066FSB) - Retail  £104.99
(£123.36)  £104.99
*(£123.36)* 
     Sub Total :  £391.94 
Shipping cost assumes delivery to UK Mainland with:
City Link Parcel Next Day (Delivered Mon-Fri)
(This can be changed during checkout) Shipping :  £10.95 
VAT is being charged at 17.5% VAT :  £70.51 
*Total :  £473.40 *

Website I used was www.overclockers.co.uk
Also, if I were you, id look at the latest ATI 4800 series graphics cards... if you have a 22" and below monitor, then youll be fine with a 4850 gfx card and thats gonna be cheaper than what you have now


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 30, 2008)

Wasley said:


> My fault - Yes, I did put in two PSU's by mistake. If you had the chance, what would you upgrade to it. Thanks for the quick reply.



For the upgrade, if you mean the PSU I linked to that , other upgrades depend on various thing, if you plan on overclocking the CPU, you will need a better heatsink, might be slightly better to switch to a dual core since games don't use 4 cores yet, if that 8800GTS is the G92 core (I am no expert on NVidia cards, but I believe it is) then that is fine possibly better than the 9600 GT, have to find some reviews/comparisons between the two to be sure.  You may want to upgrade to 4GB of ram (either 4x1GB or 2x2GB which ever is cheaper) although if you are using a 32 bit operating system, you will only see 3.25-3.5 max I believe, but it will help.  Linked to a better CPU for you.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/139971


----------



## Wozzer (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I'm running on a 17" monitor but i'm moving soon to a 19". Could I ask - I found the 9600 GT 1TB, a bit more money but I dont mind. Would I be better of buying that over the 8800 GTS. I've heard the GTS isnt that good.

Link to 9600 GT 1TB: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/143684


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 30, 2008)

8800GTS 512mb kills the 9600GT. The extra 512mb does not help it. The 8800GTS that the 9600GT beats is the 320/640mb versions but those are end of life.


----------



## Wozzer (Jun 30, 2008)

Okay - Fair enough. I just heard bad reviews of the GTS. Is the GT better than the GTS ?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 30, 2008)

The GT is better than the G80GTS(320mb/640mb) but not the G92GTS(512mb, 1024mb) I really dont like how they did that.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 30, 2008)

I did some quick review searching, and from what I found the 8800GTS (don't know exactly which version) and 9600GT got similar scores, but in one review comparing the 9600GT 1GB and 9600GT 512MB, they were about the same, so stick with the 8800GTS.


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 30, 2008)

on a 17" & 19" monitor you'll be fine with a ATI 4850... and they are dirt cheap aswell.

The resolution you will be running will be the same on a 17" & 19" and dosent really need the power of a 8800GTS card as its pretty low.


----------



## Wozzer (Jun 30, 2008)

Okay - So i now need to choose between these two:

ATI 4850
8800GTS

Any ideas / suggestions. I usally go for nvidia but my last card was an ATI X1600 512mb PRO


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 30, 2008)

Well now that you bring the 4850 into the picture get that! Its alot better


----------



## Wozzer (Jun 30, 2008)

Well - So far, my total basket is £444 - Way of my target of £500 which is nice to hear. But I could still strech to £500 to improve my components. I'm thinking of a 500GB Hard-drive if I have spare money left.

I'll go for the ATI 4850. Would this do:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/145524


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 30, 2008)

Do they have a HIS 4850? I love HIS, there support is AMAZING.


----------



## Wozzer (Jun 30, 2008)

Havent a clue. I'll look for one.


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 30, 2008)

get a better motherboard that supports crossfire, as then youll be able to add another ATI card later down the line instead of upgrading to a whole new series card for much less 

Also, consider buying more ram perhaps


----------



## Wozzer (Jun 30, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> Also, consider buying more ram perhaps



Funny you should say that. I just added 1GB more ram  That totals it the following Specs.

EV Black Mid Tower Gaming Case with Massive 14cm Front Fan - No PSU

Crucial 2GB Kit (2x1GB) DDR2 800MHz/PC2-6400 Memory Non-ECC Unbuffered CL6 Lifetime Warranty

Seagate ST3320620AS 320GB Hard Drive SATAII 7200RPM 16MB Cache

Gigabyte GA-P31-DS3L iP31 Socket 775 8 channel audio ATX Motherboard

Corsair VX450WUK 450W PSU  

Sony DRU-190S 20X DVD±RW DL & DVD-RAM Serial ATA - Retail Multi Bezel & Nero 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Energy Efficient 95W edition Socket 775 (2.40GHz) G0 Stepping L2 8MB Cache OEM Processor

Sapphire HD 4850 512MB GDDR3 Dual DVI TV Out PCI-E Graphics Card 

Crucial 1GB DDR2 800MHz/PC2-6400 Memory Non-ECC Unbuffered CL6 Lifetime Warranty 

Are you sure these components will work together. I've checked bus speeds, pins etc but I dare say I have missed some thing knowing my luck.

==============
Total: £485 (inc vat & shipping)
==============


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 30, 2008)

If you are going to get 3gb of RAM, get a 2x1GB set and 2x512 GB set so it runs in dual channel mode for best performance.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 30, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> If you are going to get 3gb of RAM, get a 2x1GB set and 2x512 GB set so it runs in dual channel mode for best performance.




That's what I running, works great for me.


Everything you have listed looks good. The only thing I'm not sure about is the p31 chipset motherboard. Everyone here seems to prefer the p35 chipset over the p31(I've never seen a p31 chipset recommended in a build on these forums). I would get this motherboard for the p35 chipset over the p31 chipset  http://www.ebuyer.com/product/141600


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 30, 2008)

If you can squeeze out the money, get a P43/45 chipset as they have PCI-E 2.0 (also called Gen 2) which will give a small increase in performance from the graphics card, and depending on how long you have you rig, when newer series cards come out and need the extra abilities of PCI-E 2.0 you won't have to get a new motherboard.  

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/145668  Cheapest one I could find from ebuyer.com


----------



## Wozzer (Jun 30, 2008)

Just a quick question. Will Vista run okay with the Q6600


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 30, 2008)

Vista will run ok with any dual core and most newer-ish architect single cores.


----------



## Wozzer (Jun 30, 2008)

Okay - thanks for your help. I'm not sure when i'll be ordering but i'll keep you guys up to date.


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 1, 2008)

Yet again, I have to decided between two. Q6600 or the E8400. My budget for the processor would be around £150. Which should I go for. I was put of the Q6600 by reading this topic:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=50725


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 1, 2008)

For mostly gaming get the e8400.If you do a lot of video editing etc get the q6600.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 1, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> For mostly gaming get the e8400.If you do a lot of video editing etc get the q6600.




agreed


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 3, 2008)

I do both video editing and gaming. I'll go for the Q6600. At a rough guess guys, what FPS do you think i'll get on games such as ''Test drive unlimited''.

I've been trying to look for a chart that shows my FPS with both a Q6600 and HD 4850 but I couldnt find one.


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

ANOTHER quick question because i'm useless at this sort of thing.

Cooling. Now - I'm going for this case which seems to have 3 fans. 
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/144802

Question is, will I have to buy any more fans. If so, which ones.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 4, 2008)

2x Yate Loon D14SL-12 140mm
4x Yate Loon D12SL-12 120mm

feel free to shop around at other uk stores for these. also recommend a controller.

- Christine


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Christine.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 4, 2008)

your welcome. for the controller Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme

- Christine


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 4, 2008)

@Wasley

What you have looks good. If you can go the few extra pounds ....
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/141236

I know I am repeating but look into the e8400 over the quad if all you do is mainly game. Don't worry about the extra 1GB kit .


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 4, 2008)

I would get this board: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/140205

It's a great budget overclocker and can easily reach 500+ FSB.

And this RAM http://www.ebuyer.com/product/138563

4GB is better than 2 and it's relatively cheap.  Could help you while doing video editing 

Everything else looks top notch


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Wasley
> What you have looks good. If you can go the few extra pounds ....
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/141236



I've added that new Mobo to my basket. Are you sure all the components will fit in this motherboard fine. EG - Sockets, Bus speed. I'm taking your word for it 

As for the processor, I think i'll be better using the quad due to it being better in the longer run.



oli_ramsay said:


> And this RAM http://www.ebuyer.com/product/138563
> 
> 4GB is better than 2 and it's relatively cheap.  Could help you while doing video editing
> 
> Everything else looks top notch




Although that RAM looks extremely good, I dont think I can afford it at the moment. I have a budget of £500 and I dont want to go a penny over because i'm fussy like that. However - Its something I can add in the future.

Thanks


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

Here are my final specs. Yet again, Could I ask someone to kindly take there time to make sure all components will fit.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 4, 2008)

all your components will fit, but i think that you should get a bigger corsair PSU... 450W will be fine for that rig but leave you no room for upgrades if you decide to get a better gra[phics card along the line.

Also, a power supply that maxxing itself out all the time will run quieter and cooler and give more stable current to the various parts in the PC.

Look at the next one up in the corsair range... like a 500-650watt


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> Look at the next one up in the corsair range... like a 500-650watt



Give me two secs and i'll have a look. Am I right in saying it has to be 775 Socket ?

Edit: Will this do?

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/127861


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 4, 2008)

Corsair 550VX if you can drop the Crucial memory for something else.

- Christine


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 4, 2008)

I would get better memory as it's cheap now anyways.

This is £1 more and will be much better http://www.ebuyer.com/product/116755

Maybe even two kits if your buget can stretch that far.


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Corsair 550VX if you can drop the Crucial memory for something else.
> 
> - Christine



Apart from the Watts, is there much diffrence between the one I posted and yours. Seems silly buying a psu with less watts for more than one with more watts. That might sound confusing.


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> I would get better memory as it's cheap now anyways.
> 
> This is £1 more and will be much better http://www.ebuyer.com/product/116755
> 
> Maybe even two kits if your buget can stretch that far.



Fair enough - I could easily go for that. One kit to start of though. Whats the diffrence between the one I had orginally and the one you gave me ?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 4, 2008)

The one you had originally was CL6 and this kit is CL4 (faster)

Are you gonna be overclocking?


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> The one you had originally was CL6 and this kit is CL4 (faster)



Added to basket. Thanks. I need to think of cooling the system now. I've heard my graphics card gets quite hot. I have this case which _I think_ comes with three fans. Would that be enough.

My case: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/144802

Edit: I've just noticed on the case description that is says some thing about a PSU.
POWER SUPPLY    500 WATT PS2 ATX 12V 2.0 ( OPTIONAL )

Am I reading this wrong. Do I get a PSU with it ?

Edit 2: Just noticed in the title is says ''No PSU''. So what does that mean .... ?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 4, 2008)

lol it is confusing at 9:20am. it's 100W's for $10 dollars, happy? 

no you don't get a power supply with the case. *and stop worrying about your case* everything will fit.

- Christine


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> lol it is confusing and 9:20am. it's 100W's for $10 dollars, happy?
> 
> no you don't get a power supply with the case.
> 
> - Christine



No excuses, Hee Hee.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 4, 2008)

If you're gonna be overclocking then I recommend this mobo http://www.ebuyer.com/product/140205

Has great heatpipe cooling and overclocks to 500+FSB easily.

As for cooling the CPU, I would get this http://www.ebuyer.com/product/105994
It's great value.

And for the graphics card I would get this http://www.ebuyer.com/product/131149 (it's the rev 2 and will fit the 4850)

Along with these fans http://www.ebuyer.com/product/144854


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 4, 2008)

stop with the recommendations. just change the power supply and your good to go buzz.

- Christine


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> *and stop worrying about your case*
> 
> - Christine




LOL - Its my first build. I havent a clue what i'm doing. And I'm double checking. Well - Triple checking. You sure the components will work together....(Only kidding)


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

Oil_Ramsey - I'm not made out of money. 

I'll keep to what I have at the moment. I'm Just worrying about cooling now 

As for overclocking. I doubt it. Not yet any way. I cant see no points, I'm not going to get the full potentional out of the computer out of windows vista any how. And  I dare say i'll be using XP.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 4, 2008)

I won't lie the stock intel heatsink sucks so does this thread so order it already and worry about aftermarket heatsinks a week from now.

- Christine


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 4, 2008)

If your not going be Over clocking then the stock will do just fine.


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

I will be ordering around the 25th July. I smell pay day coming up soon #

I'll keep you all up to date on how my disaster goes. I've read the ''How to build you PC guide'' on site and its brilliant.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 4, 2008)

got an overdraft? That's what they're there for! Order it!


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

I've only just started work. I cant ask for an overdraft already !!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 4, 2008)

sure can. banks love that stuff. Just don't go over it all the time. They charge you a lot. i only go into my overdraft when i know i get paid soon.


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

Totally of topic, But what sort of time do they give you to pay you it back. I'm paid on the 25th of this month.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 4, 2008)

usually a week i think. Even then i've been over about £200 once, and they only charged me a 2p interest. If your quick enough the charge is minimal. If you make it last for ages then nationwide (who i'm with) charge £20 - but you can get that back just by using this guys website. I forget the name. You know the money guy who goes on the news all the time? he has a website with a pre written letter demanding that the fee is far too high. You can get it back most of the time.


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> You know the money guy who goes on the news all the time? .



''The Guy'' isnt really a helpful description belive it or not 

Looks as if i'll have to wait. But i'm not to bothered. Prices will drop (Not by much, I know, if any).


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 4, 2008)

Wasley said:


> ''The Guy'' isnt really a helpful description belive it or not
> 
> Looks as if i'll have to wait. But i'm not to bothered. Prices will drop (Not by much, I know, if any).



i know sorry, i really cannot remember his name. All i can think of is this damn forensics assignment that needs doing.


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

forensics. I'm doing that in college this year. Totally off topic but never mind. Is it any good?

I've Just noticed this in the description of the intel Q6600....
Note - OEM Processors will require a heatsink and fan sold seperately.

Sorry to seem dumb. Heatsink, Is that what sits on top of the CPU.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 4, 2008)

It sure is.  If you get an OEM CPU then you'll have to purchase a heatsink seperately.  If you get a retail CPU (slightly more expensive) then you'll get a stock intel heatsink which will be fine if you on't plan to overclock.


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/115662

Will that do. I love cheap stuff 

Damn: Gone over by £4.01, I think I can let that slip


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 4, 2008)

Wasley said:


> forensics. I'm doing that in college this year. Totally off topic but never mind. Is it any good?
> 
> I've Just noticed this in the description of the intel Q6600....
> Note - OEM Processors will require a heatsink and fan sold seperately.
> ...



Yea it's not too bad really. Where are you studying?

and yes you are correct here.

many people will give you different suggestions but it all depends on how much you plan to overclock your chip.

If not at all then yea that one you linked seems to be ok.


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm not going to overclock but if i'm correct, its reccomened that the processor has heatsink anyhow.

I'll be studying it at college>  Gloscol.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 4, 2008)

Yea if your going for retail processor then i wouldn't bother, it'll do just fine.

Gloscol, never heard of it. Have fun with the course though, i'm very pleased i'm doing it.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 4, 2008)

I second (or third that)

The Retail Fan on the Q6600 G0 is more than fine if you are not going to be over clocking... To be honest, when I first got mine, I over clocked to 3ghz on the retail heat sink and it was still fine, bit toasty, but fine


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

Well - The processor i'm going for doesnt come with a heatsink/fan so i'll have to add that aswell.

I dont want any of my components to be hot. If worst comes to worst, i'll keep the cases side off a litte bit.

I wont be overclocking it. Not this year anyway.


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 6, 2008)

Just to keep you all up to date, here are my final specs. Couple of pounds over budget but hey ho !

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080706/final%20specs.jpg[/img[


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2008)

Fixed your image link 
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080706/final specs.jpg


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 7, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Fixed your image link
> http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080706/final specs.jpg



Messed the tags up. Thank you.


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 7, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Messed the tags up. Thank you.



I dont understand, why isnt it showing ?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Wozzer (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you. Why wasnt it working ?!


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 25, 2008)

Just to let you all know, my money came through today. I will (hopefully) be ordering the PC over the weekend. Ebuyer, Here I come !!


----------

